# Any cheap domain offers ?



## @vi (Aug 21, 2011)

Guys any cheap domain offers going on ? needed a .com domain. Few days ago there was $1 .com domain at Godaddy, are there any similar going on ? 

thanks in advance


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 21, 2011)

Nothing right now for .com.

But .in are there at 99/-, 89/- at diff. providers.


----------



## @vi (Aug 21, 2011)

needed .com bro. Well let me wait for others reply


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 22, 2011)

Don't fall for such offers. Even though godaddy is very reliable and has vast customer base, I have read bad reviews about them. But the main point is, for first year you may save $8-9 but from next year you may have to pay more. Normally .com domain costs around $11/annum, you can search for a discount coupon for Name.com and purchase from there.


----------



## @vi (Aug 22, 2011)

I am already a customer of Godaddy & I am satisfied 

Yes, I agree with you 2nd charges will be high. But after first year we change the provider


----------



## Ricky (Aug 22, 2011)

godaddy is for starters, once you get experienced, you will ditch it as they are very bad for active sites.. I know because I have several people coming from godaddy..

Also, there is nothing like $1 but they actually take actual cost price from bundled hosting plans etc. 

Consider $10 as average domain price for .com ..


----------



## montsa007 (Aug 22, 2011)

Use namecheap, costly but worth & free whois guard.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 22, 2011)

Well, then I have one with free DNS, free email, free whois gaurd , free domain forwarder.. all with domain price.. around $9 !


----------



## @vi (Aug 22, 2011)

Ricky said:


> Also, there is nothing like $1 but they actually take actual cost price from bundled hosting plans etc.


Actually there is because I have myself bought one domain at 52rs


----------



## montsa007 (Aug 22, 2011)

Godaddy does run occassional offers where it sells domains for $1.18...


----------



## PraKs (Aug 22, 2011)

Will Godaddy or namecheap also gives 1 email ID free (i.e. admin@xyz.com) while booking the domain ?


----------



## @vi (Aug 22, 2011)

montsa007 said:


> Godaddy does run occassional offers where it sells domains for $1.18...



YUP !



PraKs said:


> Will Godaddy or namecheap also gives 1 email ID free (i.e. admin@xyz.com) while booking the domain ?



Yes I guess, not sure. But you can always create one from cPanel, no need of GD


----------



## PraKs (Aug 23, 2011)

@vi said:


> YUP !
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I guess, not sure. But you can always create one from cPanel, no need of GD



Bro, I am talking of getting email ID when registering the domain. Will GD/Namecheap give email ID without taking webspace from them or anyone ?


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 23, 2011)

Dunno about godaddy or any other service but Name.com gives you option to create email IDs even without hosting account.


----------



## KDroid (Aug 23, 2011)

You can always create 10 free email IDs with your domain using this.


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 24, 2011)

ohhh yes, I forgot about google apps although I am trying to use it with 3 of my domains


----------



## PraKs (Aug 24, 2011)

@gagan007
Can you please help me confirm if Godaddy / namecheap gives option to create 1-2 emails ID ? (e.g. admin@xyz.com)
I am more inclined towards Godaddy / namecheap.

@kunal.d
Thank you. That means even if I change domain registrar (Godaddy to namecheap) free email IDs (e.g. admin@xyz.com) remains free ?
Can you please share any basic tutorials for this ?


----------



## Ricky (Aug 25, 2011)

@vi said:


> Actually there is because I have myself bought one domain at 52rs



You only purchased domain and its .com domain ?


----------



## KDroid (Aug 25, 2011)

PraKs said:


> @kunal.d
> Thank you. That means even if I change domain registrar (Godaddy to namecheap) free email IDs (e.g. admin@xyz.com) remains free ?
> Can you please share any basic tutorials for this ?



Yeah you can do so!


----------



## PraKs (Aug 25, 2011)

@kunal.d
I tried on the net. Can you pls give tutorial on configuration of Google apps for emails IDs ?


----------



## KDroid (Aug 25, 2011)

Begin here. 

The instructions will lead you. If you face difficulty at any point, PM me.


----------



## PraKs (Aug 26, 2011)

Great, Thank you.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Aug 26, 2011)

GoDaddy is great stick with them.

Do Not go for manashosting as their support is slow/pathetic & Servers are terribly slow.


----------



## montsa007 (Aug 27, 2011)

Try hawkhost, paid approx 1300 for a whole year.
Rock solid hosting~


----------

